# My New Diary for 2008!



## Georgie (Feb 10, 2008)

Human date: Febrary 10, 2008
Day: 331 

Dear Diary,

Mommie Ladie made me a blog before, here's the link:
http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=25099&forum_id=6

but she never let me post there. so i decided to make my own bloggie just for me! ofer the last few months, mommie ladie made me take spellwing lessons becaws she said I was no good at spellwing. she said i's getting better, but i's not perfect yit. she said somefing about my grammar too, but i stopped listening. :dunno

So yisterday we went to this place called a tweat store. That's what the bubba (i fink his name is stewart), the big black an white fing, called it. I didn't see any craisins or yogurt drops or carrots anywhere when we went in, though. i have this big black bag that i ride inwhen we go places. well mommie ladie took me owt of my bag and put me on da floor. DA FLOOR!!! it was slippery and cold and i didn't like it at all. den she put a new halter on me. apparently i've outgrown a bunch of dem...mommie ladie hopes dis one will be my last one. 

so den she let a little human pick me up. how dare she let just anyone pick me up! i was not very happy and thumped at her when the little human put me back on da floor. so den she picked me up and carried me around. and DEN she tried to hold me by the bubba (mommie ladie says he's a dog). apparently they were doing pixshurs for vawentines day, whatever dat is. and mommie ladie wanted a pixshure of da bubba and me togefer. so i was a good bunny an didn't try to attck him. i don't like stewart. i chase him around my home. it's MY home and MY cowch and MY mommie ladie. he doesn't seem to understand. 

so den mommie ladie started tellwing me about dis kissie contest. i gives de best kissies, mommie ladie says. i won't tell her they aren't actually kissies; they're actually just face nudges...i touhc my mouf to her lips. so mommie ladie enteres me an i give her two kissies on command. wots of people clappedtheir paws for me. but i didnt make the finals:cry4:

dat's okay, cause den we walked around some more nad mommie ladie let me pick out my new toys! she would show me somefing an if i liked it i would nibble. and if i didn't like it, i'd shnub it. (not touch it) so i got lots of new toys.

well, it looks like mommie ladie is coming home...i hear her keys in de door. dat means i gotsda go. 

i write agin soon!

Luff,

:bunny5 *Georgie Bunny*:bunny5


----------



## Georgie (Feb 12, 2008)

human date: febrary 11, 2008
day: 331

dear diary,

mommie ladie brought home a new bunny. i don't know when...i didn't meet her until yesterday. i could smell her so i escaped from my cage and went and laid by her last night. she was nervous because she was in a new place, so i told her that mommie ladie was really nice and gave us lots of yummies.

her name is sophie. isn't that pretty??? she is so pretty, too. her toofers aren't very pretty, though. they aren't like my teef. they are all crooked and funny looking. mommie ladie said she has malo...malo...malo something. i wonder if it's some kind of disease. i don't want a disease! i like my pretty toofers! is that malo thing catching? 

well anyway, mommie ladie let us have play time together tonight. i kept trying to show of my masculinty to her, but mommie ladie kept pushing me off of sophie! i was just trying to say that i like her! :grumpy:

i wasn't a happy bunny after that. then sophie started thumping at me and i went back to my cage to pout. sophie kept trying to come in but i would chase her out. i decided to come back out and make nice but sophie didn't want to be my friend anymore. i did groom her a little...boy, she has a lot of loose fur! she needs a good brushing...maybe her teefers make is hard to groom. i dunno...

mommie ladie put us back in our respective cages and i went to the wall of my cage where sophie's is and laid there and talked to her for a long time. then i got hungry so i left to eat. i feel bad for poor sophie...she said her teeth hurt a lot and that it made it hard to eat. 

mommie ladie said she's gonna talk to that vet lady of hers and ask how to make sophie better. 

she's so cute...i think i'm in love!!! 

luff,

 :bunny5 *Georgie Bunny*:bunny5


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi Georgie, wow you are a very smart Bunny. You tell your Mommie that your spelling is quit good and that you tell great stories.

Do you have any pictures of your new girlfriend Sophie, she sounds wonderful. I'm very glad you have a new friend, you will be able to cozy up to her and sleep together when you become bonded.

I look forward to more of your stories.

Susan


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 12, 2008)

Aw Georgie....isn't love a wonderful thing? I'm sure your mommy is going to help Sophie feel better soon....

I look forward to hearing more of your stories...and seeing pictures too!

Peg


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 12, 2008)

Your new girlfriend Sophie sound very nice. I think you would be a wonderful husbun for her. Be sure and invite us to the wedding. Bunny weddings are fun and there are always lots of treats and new toys involved!


----------



## polly (Feb 12, 2008)

aww Georgie, i am sure its not catching and your teeth will be fine. I would love to see some pics of you and your new girlfriend


----------



## Georgie (Feb 12, 2008)

here are some pixshurs of sophie! she's so pretty....

you can see her kinda icky toofers in the first pixshur


















i luff luff luff the gray stripe on her back. its the same color as me. we haven't gotten any pixshurs of us togefer yet. but she's soooooo pretty....


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 12, 2008)

Sophe is a real looker, even with her bad teeth. Don't worry, your mommy lady will get her teeth all fixed up and then she can give you lots of nice kissies.


----------



## Georgie (Feb 13, 2008)

dear diary, 

i am in luff! 

sophie so fast though...i can't keep up with her when she runs! i don't like it very much. i even let her go in MY cage and eat out of MY food dish! mommie ladie was so proud of me she gave me a craisin. then another  i realized that i'm four times her size and could squash her so i started approaching her slowly. she stopped running away from me as much so i got to groom her wittle head! she's so wittle...

new pixshurs! here's some of me at the tweat store where the kissie conest was









and my friend mary beff






my sophie:





sophie running from me





her bunnie butt





both of our bunnie butts





us approaching each other





and me grooming her







she's sooooooo pretty...

luff, 

:bunny5 *Georgie Bunny*:bunny5


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 13, 2008)

They are both so gorgeous! 

Are they as sweet as they look?


----------



## chinmom (Feb 17, 2008)

Yes they are! 

Georgie was punished for a bit because he was being bad, so he hasn't been able to get on here to post. He started chasing Sophie around grunting at her and pulling out chunks of her fur, so he was banished to his cage while Sophie had play time around him. I think he got the message...he was much nicer when he was out the following day. 


Sophie had her teeth trimmed on Friday. My vet hadn't seen her since October; her previous owners lied to me about it. We got them so that her jaw actually touched on one side now (the right). We aren't sure if we remove her incisors if it will make her jaw touch on the other side or not. She was able to chew a little better after the trimming, though. 

I'm sure Georgie will be along to post in his blog soon


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Feb 17, 2008)

They are both so so adorable!

So are you keeping little Sophie? :inlove:


----------



## chinmom (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah, I think so.....:blushan:

I really WASN'T planning on it, but Georgie escaped one night and laid by Sophie's cage...it was too cute to find them like that in the morning. 

I sowwy  I forgot to let you know


----------



## Georgie (Feb 19, 2008)

human date: febrary 18, 2008
day: 339

dear diary,

i just realized that i made an error...i wrote day 331 twice...wait....maybe the computer screwed it up. just like kali said the computer misinterpreted my typing!

so mommie ladie said somefing about using this shift key...she said it will make my i's all capital and be more proper. but i'm having a really hard time trying to work both keys at once! it's easy when the buttons are close to each other like making the exclamation point thing...i can hold one button and push the other with my nose. but when they're far away, how do you bunnies use both? it's hard! i can do it occasionally, like the question thing, but when i have to stop and do it evry time i type i, it's hard! it would take my furever to type!

but anyways, i've been held captive for several days. mommie ladie not being nice. efen sophie hasn't gotten out! she said somefing about being really busy...she hasn't been around much. like she just got back tonight. an hour AFTER i should have had my veggies! i thumped at her when she came to say hi. i wasn't a happy bunny. efen sophie thumped at her! i was surprised...sophie only thumps at mommie ladie when she tries to get her out. she said somefing about placing anofer bunny...i still fink i should be first!

isn't my spelling getting better? i sure fink so...

luff, 

:bunny5 *Georgie Bunny*:bunny5


----------



## polly (Feb 19, 2008)

Aww Georgie your spelling is much better and you are so big compared to Sophie i am glad you like her. I hope you are playing nice with her. 

You make sure your mum lets you out to post in here i missed your stories


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 21, 2008)

I fink your speling is getting beter two...

:biggrin2:

I luv reading your diary!

Peg (& Miss Bea reading from the desk)


----------



## Georgie (Jul 20, 2008)

human date: july 20,2008
day: 492

dear diary,

i haven't been fir a while...i wuz really sad becaws my little sophie left me. mommie ladie didn't get on dis forum for a long time becaws she said it made her sad. she said something about having a dream with my little sophie in it. she said sophie wuz really happy and found tiny...he was one of my favorite forum bunnies. i never have dreams with other aminals in them...usually just carrots and cilantro and bananas and fresh phonebooks. 

but anyways...there's a new bunny that lives next to me now. she's not very nice to mommie ladie. her name is thumper becaws she thumps an awful lot. she attacks mommie ladie's hands when she puts her hand in miss thumps-a-lot's cage. not so much anymore, but she was a real beatch there fir a while. she's not so bad anymore though. she doesn't bite or scratch as hard.

i kinda likes her but not like i loved sophie. when i go near her cage we talk fir a minute. i likes her...after i talk to her i binky; i just can't help it. mommie ladie laffs at me. she let thumpy out when i was locked in my cage and she came to see me. i wasn't very happy about it and bit the bars and shook them. then i thumped at mommie ladie and gave her the best bunny butt i've ever done. then she let me out and i chased thumpy and mommie ladie grabbed me and made me flatten. she embarassed me in front of my new girl! after that i ran back to my cage and thump-thump-thumped my heart out at her. 

but anyways, i digress. i still haven't figured out that whole shift button thing. i don't fink i'll ever figure it out. well i gotsda go...i hear mommie ladie's keys in the door. i tries to write soon!

luff, 

:bunny5 *Georgie Bunny*:bunny5


----------



## Georgie (Jul 30, 2008)

human date: july 30, 2008
day: 502

dear diary,

not much to report here. mommie ladie tried to give me a new toy and i wanted no part of it. i threw it across the cage and then thumped in contempt. i've been studying on mommie ladie's computer and i fink i have this spelling and grammar stuff down. 

so that thumper thing still lives beside me. mommie ladie sed i'm gonna be gettin a new friend soon, too. mommie ladie finks i'll like the new bunny but she doesn't even know if it's a boy or girl. i haven't reallyliked any of the girlie bunnies that mommie ladie has brought here. i luffed my little sophie but didn't let mommie ladie know that...she would have tried to marry us or somefing. the other bunnies and i didn't get along. the only bunny i let mommie ladie see me like was eeyore, and he was a boy. he was my friend and there wasn't any of the mating feelings so we could just hang out and do the manly bonding. mommie ladie said the new bunny's name is ollie.

i hopeit likes me...:?

i gotsda go...i tries to write soon.

luff,

:bunny5 *Georgie Bunny*:bunny5


----------



## Georgie (Nov 23, 2008)

Human date: november 22, 2008
Day: 617

Dear diary,

dis is the first time i've been on here in a long long time. mommie ladie been really busy and hasn't had time to let me on her computer fing...not vewwy nice! well, i grew some more, and mommie ladie thinks i'm about fourteen pounds now. i's a big, big boy, and mommie ladie sed dat i gonna get a combined present for christmas and my birfday! i's gonna get a bigger cage! it's a good fing, because i'm kind of too big for the cage i have right now. when i stretch out, i'm as deep as the cage. she said she's even got a new carpet coming for me! her mommie and daddie are getting new carpet at their house, and promised mommie ladie a nice piece for me. it's a place that no one ever walked, so its gonna be all plush and nice...i's excited! 

i dunno if anyone missed me, but i's back! 

:bunny5 *Georgie Bunny*:bunny5


----------



## NZminilops (Nov 23, 2008)

I missed you Georgie!

You are so big, do you work out? I bet you have huuuuge muscles. What kinda house is your new one gonna be?

Is the mean thumpy bunny still there? Did you get a new friend? Tell me some gossip!

Michelle & Sakura


----------



## Georgie (Feb 2, 2012)

Human Date: February 1, 2012
Day 1982

well, my spelling has gotten much better but I still can't figure out that stupid shift key. sometimes it's okay, but usually it's not. but here's an update! back in august 2009 we moved to pittsburgh. Mommie ladie adopted out all the chinchillas and rabbits that she had in the rescue because we were moving and she couldn't have all of us here. she had to choose between me and one of the chinchillas and she picked me! (like there was really any doubt!) so when we moved here, i had a cage at first. but mommie ladie thought i needed more room. so i got to have the kitchen, with a gate blocking the entrance when i needed to stay in there. i did get a huge doggie kennel (called my "den") where my litterbox is so that i could have a little privacy while pottying. i think that's a necessity. 

but mommie ladie decided i needed still more room so she moved my den out by the sliding porch door so that i could see out. she also fenced in her porch so that i could go outside if i wanted to. she made me a pen so that i could have my own space. i really like it here. 

but then, suddenly, i went blind in one eye almost overnight. mommie ladie freaked out and started to cry and worried. i went to see one vet who said that it was just a cataract. then i went to another vet and he said that it was e. cuniculi. so i had to go see him a few days later and he drew blood from my ear and ran some tests. it confirmed that i do have it. mommie ladie was really upset because she thought she might lose me.

but i'm still here! a few weeks ago mommie ladie brought home two little white bunnies. she said they were foster bunnies but might be my new friends. well, i got really stressed out and started acting out a little. then i started to show signs of e.c. again. mommie ladie realized that i only started acting that way when those girls came here so she decided it was best for them to go back to their rescue.

since they left, things have gotten better and my behavior is better. i've really been affectionate with mommie ladie, hopping up and putting my head on her leg and circling her feet when i need attention. 

i've made lots of new friends here in pittsburgh, and i'll post all about them next time. we even have parties! i'm glad to be back and i'm sorry to my friends that i disappeared for so long. but here i am! 

luff and bunny feets,
:bunny5Georgie Bunny:bunny5


----------



## Georgie (Feb 2, 2012)

PS- i have my very own facebook account now! you can find me if you want to see my daily happenings. i'm georgie peorgie puddin' pie


----------

